

How I discovered a coffee pot was making my patient sick - qiqing
http://qz.com/374754/how-i-discovered-a-coffee-pot-was-making-my-patient-sick/

======
johansch
Seems like the patient did 100% of the analysis.

~~~
FireBeyond
Uhh, that was my thought too. "How my patient discovered..."

------
Snesker
>Recently, she sent me an email to say that she had heated up a frozen meal in
a plastic bowl (“I know, I know…” she wrote) and within two hours the bumps on
her skin had returned.

Margaret told me if I ate those stale old biscuits I'd break out in hives, and
I did!!!

